# New snow



## Spree26 (Feb 7, 2014)

So much new snow, should be great skiing!


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2014)

For Thursday 2 days after my sisters Birthday. About two inches on ground so far wiinds going crazy now outside started snowing before I got up at 420 am decided quickly to skips blizzard to from The Gunks region of NY to work on a train nit worth it . Hate using personal time when it limited in winter watch tv shovel hang with Mary today. Happy pre Thursday the 13 everyone can enjoy. Bus services was cancelled yesterday. I at -1 on personal time maybe I be positive by March for mini 2 days of yes for 4 day weekend.  People need to go to Roxury and take some special runs for me on Friday. I be there Saturday maybe Sunday to.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2014)

For Thursday 2 days after my sisters Birthday. About two inches on ground so far wiinds going crazy now outside started snowing before I got up at 420 am decided quickly to skips blizzard to from The Gunks region of NY to work on a train nit worth it . Hate using personal time when it limited in winter watch tv shovel hang with Mary today. Happy pre Thursday the 13 everyone can enjoy. Bus services was cancelled yesterday. I at -1 on personal time maybe I be positive by March for mini 2 days of yes for 4 day weekend.  People need to go to Roxury and take some special runs for me on Friday. I be there Saturday maybe Sunday to.


----------



## Euler (Feb 13, 2014)

That's awesome Scotty.  I'm also be positive for mini two,days of yes!!!   Oh...snow has already begun to fall in SoVT.!!!,


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 13, 2014)

Scotty, that is one of the most confusing posts ever.  Awesome!  Enjoy your day off!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2014)

About to go to mountain Creek for new snow driving about 45 miles haven't been there in several years.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 13, 2014)

Scotty said:


> People need to go to Roxury and take some special runs for me on Friday. I be there Saturday maybe Sunday to.



You've pretty much talked me into it. Seems with the new snow, Platty is the place to go tomorrow! Gonna order a lift ticket to seal the deal. Will post pics and TR tomorrow night. 

I hope you had a great time at The Creek today. I hate that place but if you go there, today is the day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 13, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> You've pretty much talked me into it. Seems with the new snow, Platty is the place to go tomorrow! Gonna order a lift ticket to seal the deal. Will post pics and TR tomorrow night.
> 
> I hope you had a great time at The Creek today. I hate that place but if you go there, today is the day.



Today the creek is great  I never seen so much natural here and I lived on the hill for a year or two. Not crowded and heavy snow so not steeps skiing awesome Utah snow. I haven't been here since 2002. Enjoy Platty you be thanking me after you get plattyious and enjoy the powder on Friday. If you see open trees on easy runs with tracks those are bike trails in the summer time ski bases at in Roxury NY or snowboarding bases tend to need some p tex but so worth it. I look foward to your trip reports.


----------



## Wavewheeler (Feb 13, 2014)

Just got my ticket. $33..Will post TR with pics tomorrow night upon my return. Glad I have 4WD! I'm actually looking forward to the drive up. The drive to the Poconos is faster/easier but the scenery is BLEH. One reason I love the Catskills is because it's beautiful up there and I'm looking forward to checking Platty out after all the raves I read about it. With all the fresh up there it should be awesome. 

Skis are in the car, gas tank is filled. Getting ready for another "snow commute" up the GSP to the Thruway. 3 weeks straight! Is that awesome or what? 

Glad MC is working for you today. Tomorrow and the weekend that place is going to be a zoo! Drive safely tonight


----------



## lerops (Feb 13, 2014)

Friday is a zoo too at MC, really?


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 13, 2014)

Wavewheeler said:


> Just got my ticket. $33..Will post TR with pics tomorrow night upon my return. Glad I have 4WD! I'm actually looking forward to the drive up. The drive to the Poconos is faster/easier but the scenery is BLEH. One reason I love the Catskills is because it's beautiful up there and I'm looking forward to checking Platty out after all the raves I read about it. With all the fresh up there it should be awesome.
> 
> Skis are in the car, gas tank is filled. Getting ready for another "snow commute" up the GSP to the Thruway. 3 weeks straight! Is that awesome or what?
> 
> Glad MC is working for you today. Tomorrow and the weekend that place is going to be a zoo! Drive safely tonight



Have fun, I think you'll like it, wish I could go, caught a bug, had to work half day today just to prove I'm sick, they know my MO. I really can't blow tomorrow off, my boss is off. I may join Scotty there on Saturday.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MadMadWorld (Feb 14, 2014)

That was a pretty amazing read. I was going to put that into Google Translator but I wasn't sure what language to select. Seems to me the software needs to be updated for Scotty.


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 14, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> That was a pretty amazing read. I was going to put that into Google Translator but I wasn't sure what language to select. Seems to me the software needs to be updated for Scotty.



Oooo noooo, it's contagious! 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------

